
The World Against ISIS Project - iduuck
https://ghostbin.com/paste/ucsf3
======
qznc
According to some cartoonist the killer meme is: DAESH fighters are genetic
dead-enders fighting to spread the genes of their leaders. And they are
succeeding.

[http://blog.dilbert.com/post/133596339051/daesh-
linguistic-k...](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/133596339051/daesh-linguistic-
kill-shot)

------
Kristine1975
_> -Post mocking photos of Isis

>-Post photos of goats while @ing Isis members with captions talking about
their wives_

That sure will show them!

~~~
jay-saint
The effectiveness of this strategy is not so much mocking Daesh. The strategy
can be effective by adding noise to their signal. This works in live protests
as well, this is the electronic equivalent of a protest I saw in college. A
white supremacist was giving a speech at a public library in central Illinois.
Protesters out numbered actual audience members 2 to 1. They proceed to sing
children's songs and play instruments. This blocked the message of hate
helping to prevent further recruitment and coordination.

~~~
chrisseaton
> They proceed to sing children's songs and play instruments.

Surely it's better to block the message by debating them? Children's songs
make it look like you have nothing intelligent to say against them.

~~~
lewisl9029
Sure, that would work if the group you're dealing with is receptive to the
prospect of intelligent debate.

~~~
chrisseaton
I can just imagine someone not already well informed walking away with the
impression that the nice rational people who only wanted to talk about their
ideas were being drowned out by the mob literally acting like children.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Have you ever tried debating with bigots? Both sides end up talking over each
other.. I think it makes brilliant sense, to sing songs, hymns, etc and make
the other side look dumbfounded and unable to respond..what do they do sing
metal ballads about how all other races should be slaves?

------
dlss
1\. You know you can trust this guy about how isis functions because he
publishes his results as a poorly formatted .txt file.

2\. This is cute even if it doesn't work. I think you basically have to be in
favor of 4chan, etc trolling ISIS instead of their regular targets :)

------
bdg
I was expecting some kind of indegogo-backed mercenary team.

------
madeofpalk
Doesn't anyone see how all this "trolling" plays into ISIS plans and they'll
come out better? I can see lots of "at risk" Muslims who are already feeling
targeted by western society who will just see this as everyone attaching their
religion and identity and they'll convert over to join ISIS or try to do
something in their name.

Mass peaceful demonstrations around the world I can see as a good, but they're
kidding themselves if they think photos of goats are going to help.

------
mrzool
So _that_ 's what they were talking about!

[https://news.vice.com/article/anonymous-hacking-group-
declar...](https://news.vice.com/article/anonymous-hacking-group-declares-war-
on-islamic-state-following-paris-attacks)

------
jacquesm
Flagged for being totally dumb.

